# Persian: چشم شما



## seitt

Greetings,

I'm sure I've heard چشم شما but I can't remember where exactly.

Is it like قربان شما? (I hope I understand قربان شما correctly as a very sincere way of saying thank you.)

All the best,

Simon


----------



## IMANAKBARI

seitt said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I'm sure I've heard چشم شما  but I can't remember where exactly.
> 
> Is it like قربان شما? (I hope I understand قربان شما correctly as a very sincere way of saying thank you.)
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Simon


 
Bonsoir Simon !

littéralement قربان شما signifie : Que je me sacrifie pour vous .
Mais oui ! cette expression est une réponse afin de remercier,de dire merci !

Quant à چشم شما non ! mais l'expression c'est plutôt چشم شما بی بلا 
Je vais vous prendre un exemple
مادر : علی جان می توانی امروز سر راهت از مدرسه دو تا نان بگیری ؟
علی : چشم مادر حتما می گیرم
مادر : چشمت بی بلا پسرم اللهی خیر ببینی ننه


----------



## seitt

merci beaucoup parfait – pourriez-vous m'expliquer les mots اللهی et ننه, car je ne les comprends pas. Comment se prononcent-t-ils ?

many thanks perfect – please could you explain the words اللهی et ننه, as I don't understand them. How are they pronounced?


----------



## searcher123

The main meaning of الهي is 'related to God' (e.g. فيوضات الهي، دستورات الهي and so on). But in sentences such as *IMANAKBARI* example, that means 'I pray God give you' (e.g. الهي خيرببيني i.e. I hope God bless you, الهي ذليل بميري i.e. 'I pray God give you death in the event that you are abased in the eye of everybody', الهي پير شي i.e. 'I pray God give you a long live' and so on)

الهي is pronounced as "Elaahi".
ننه is pronounced as "Naneh". ننه is another word for mother, albeit normally an old mother and specially an old grand mother.


----------



## searcher123

Oh, I forgot to say: maybe you were heard چشمت بي‌بلا at *this threat*.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Oui 
Elahi الهی signifie "J'espère que Dieu + (un voeu pour la personne)" / ou "que Dieu vous/te + (un voeu pour la personne)

Exemple : اللهی آقای سیمون همیشه در زندگی شاد و خوشحال باشه
J'espère que monsieur Simon sera toujours heureux dans sa vie (avec la gentillesse de Dieu) 

Attention : ce voeu peut être un mauvais voeu aussi !!!
Exemple : اللهی قاتل فرزندم هر جا هست هلاک بشه,آمین
Que le tueur (l'assassin) de mon enfant périsse ! Amen !

Nane ننه signifie aussi MAMAN مامان un vieux mot qui normalemet ne se dit que dans le langage de vieilles personnes ou des villagoies !
C'est vraiment difficile à expliquer ! pourtant je vais vous expliquer en prenant quelques exemples.C'est difficile parce que une maman dit cela à son fils !!!!! pourquoi une femme doit le dire à un homme ?
C'est une expression que la maman dit à n'importe quel enfant ! une fille ou un fils !
A part de ننه voici les autres mots qui ont le même emploi que celui-là 
بابایی / مامانی / دایی / خاله /عمو /ننه /
مثال ها
Le père à son fils ou sa fille : بابایی چرا ناراحتی ؟
La mère à son fils ou sa fille : مامانی (ننه) بیا آشپزخانه کمکم کن
L'oncle à l'un de ses neuves ou ses nieces : عمو / دایی چرا خانه ما نمی آیی ؟
La tante à l'un ses neuves ou ses nieces : خاله جان بیا این لباس رو بپوش هوا سرده , سرما میخوری


----------



## IMANAKBARI

N'oublions pas que قربان شما veut dire aussi خواهش می کنم
Searcher123 : شما به ما لطف دارید
Simon : قربان شما (خواهش می کنم

فراموش نکنیم که قربان شما گاهی به عنوان خواهش می کنم هم هست
Searcher123 : شما به ما لطف دارید
Simon : قربان شما (خواهش می کنم


----------



## seitt

merci, un peu comme 'il n'y a pas de quoi', 'de rien' etc.?
thank you, a little bit like 'you're welcome', it's nothing' etc.?


----------



## IMANAKBARI

seitt said:


> merci, un peu comme 'il n'y a pas de quoi', 'de rien' etc.?
> thank you, a little bit like 'you're welcome', it's nothing' etc.?


 
Huuumm !  pas tout à fait mais parfois oui !
Je voulais juste signialé qu'elle ne veut pas toujours dire (Merci / thanks) et qu'elle s'emploie parfois comme "De rien / je vous en prie / s'il vous plait
Pourquoi ? parce que dans l'exemple que je viens de prendre c'est Searcher123 qui vous remercie en vous disant شما به ما لطف دارید et vous répondez قربان شما ici l'expression a le sens de "De rien /il n'y a pas de quoi etc...) vous comprenez ?


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Regardez ces exemples-ci :
1
ایمان : لطفا می توانید خودکارتان را چند لحظه قرض دهید ؟
سیمون : بله خواهش می کنم بفرمایید
ایمان : ممنونم
سیمون : قربان شما
2
!! ایمان : شما چقدر امشب خوش تیپ هستید آقای سیمون
سیمون : قربان شما

Vous voyez les différents emploies ?
Dans le premier exemple,l'expression قربان شما elle signifie De rien / il n'y a pas quoi alors que dans le deuxième veut dire plutôt Merci / Merci beaucoup 
J'espère que ces exemples vous aideront


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Le père à son fils ou sa fille : پدر به پسرش یا دخترش : بابایی چرا ناراحتی ؟
La mère à son fils ou sa fille :مادر به پسر یا دخترش : مامانی (ننه) بیا آشپزخانه کمکم کن

L'oncle à l'un de ses neuves ou ses nièces : 
عمو یا دایی به پسر خواهر یا برادر و یا دختر برادر یا خواهرش : عمو / دایی چرا خانه ما نمی آیی ؟
La tante à l'un ses neuves ou ses nièces
عمه یا خاله به پسر خواهر یا برادر و یا دختر برادر یا خواهرش : خاله / عمه بیا این لباس رو بپوش هوا سرده , سرما میخوری


----------



## seitt

Merci beaucoup, formidable !
Many thanks, super!

Pourquoi بابایی et مامانی et pas, tout simplement, بابا et مامان ?
Why بابایی and مامانی and not, quite simply, بابا and مامان?


----------



## IMANAKBARI

seitt said:


> Merci beaucoup, formidable !
> Many thanks, super!
> 
> Pourquoi بابایی et مامانی et pas, tout simplement, بابا et مامان ?
> Why بابایی and مامانی and not, quite simply, بابا and مامان?


 
Les quatres formes sont correctes
Mais dans ce cas بابایی et مامانی se disent beaucoup plus que مامان et بابا


----------



## searcher123

بابايي and ماماني are in childish language and usually are used when a mom or pop is talked with her/his little baby. These two normally are not used for adults.


----------



## seitt

many thanks to you both - all clear now


----------

